# Passport Photos - Spouse Visa



## pic3789 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is probably a silly question and sorry if it's been answered before, but I just want to make sure. I have my 2 passport photos, but what exactly do I need to do with them? I can't find any instructions on what to do.

I've applied online and printed out my application, and there's a space that a passport photo is supposed to go. Am I supposed to glue one on the printed out application? Or should I put them in a ziploc bag with my passport or something? And if I glued one, what would I do with the second photo?


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You put your name on the back of the photo, put it in a Ziploc bag and put the bag on the top of your pile of documents when you submit. You can place any other small items in the bag, such as passports.


----------



## pic3789 (Apr 30, 2015)

So just to be clear, I DON'T put one on the printed application? And write my name on the back of both of the photos and put them in a Ziploc bag? Is there somewhere that says to do that? Sorry I'm just being paranoid! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

pic3789 said:


> So just to be clear, I DON'T put one on the printed application? And write my name on the back of both of the photos and put them in a Ziploc bag? Is there somewhere that says to do that? Sorry I'm just being paranoid! Thanks for the reply.


That is what everyone does. Nowhere does it say to attach a photo to the application. The point of putting it in the ziplock bag is so that they don't get lost in all the paperwork.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, they will attach it however they want, you just supply it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What UKVI say is put your photo (just one) in a small envelope and staple it to the front page of your printed out application form (but don't staple through the photo). That's all.


----------



## pic3789 (Apr 30, 2015)

Joppa said:


> What UKVI say is put your photo (just one) in a small envelope and staple it to the front page of your printed out application form (but don't staple through the photo). That's all.


In that case, what is the second photo used for? Because everyone says 2 photos in their documents checklists.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

pic3789 said:


> In that case, what is the second photo used for? Because everyone says 2 photos in their documents checklists.


Everyone's list said two of the applicant and one of the sponsor, so that's what I sent. They sent back one of mine and the photo of my UK sponsor. They only kept one.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

pic3789 said:


> In that case, what is the second photo used for? Because everyone says 2 photos in their documents checklists.


I have only mailed in one since this is what the Gov site instructs you to do. As Salix said, they will just send back one of the photos...kind of pointless to send in really.


----------



## pic3789 (Apr 30, 2015)

ktorres926 said:


> I have only mailed in one since this is what the Gov site instructs you to do. As Salix said, they will just send back one of the photos...kind of pointless to send in really.


Did you write your name on it? Haha I'm so paranoid about all these details, probably kicking up a fuss over nothing.


----------



## ktorres926 (Mar 15, 2015)

pic3789 said:


> Did you write your name on it? Haha I'm so paranoid about all these details, probably kicking up a fuss over nothing.


Yup, on the back I just wrote out my full name that I put on the application. 

Don't be worried about it at all. It is completely up to you whether you send in one or two photos...if you send in both, just write the name on the back of both. As I said, the gov site instructs one photo, but if you send 2, they will likely send back one to you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

salix said:


> Everyone's list said two of the applicant and one of the sponsor, so that's what I sent. They sent back one of mine and the photo of my UK sponsor. They only kept one.


Sponsor's photo is only needed when applying in UK on FLR(M).


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, I thought the reason everyone always says "2 photos" is because here (where I live anyway) its printed as a set of TWO.

I guess an extra is good if they lose it, but I dont think they will.
One is fine, save the next one for another visa in the future!


----------

